# VOX AC15C1 with mods...



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

So, I'm not one to print reviews normally. My usual rig consists of a HIWATT DR504 clone into a 412 cab filled with Weber Fane copies. A few weeks ago I got asked to play the role of The Edge with a U2 tribute. Can't do U2 without an AC30 right!? The thing holding me back honestly was the weight.....AC30's are freakin heavy.....and coming from a HIWATT player that's saying something. So what's the alternative?.......The AC15 of course.

So, long story short(er), I bought a new production AC15C1 used. Out of the box it comes with a Celestion Greenback. Normal and Top Boost channels, reverb, and of course the famed VOX tremolo. Gotta say, it didn't sound half bad. Nice and chimey and easily pushed into grit territory.

I then began looking at modding it to get some more juice out of it....get closer to the AC30 vibe.

The list of mods:
1. remove bright caps on both channels (they are used to bring in more high end at low volume to give the cranked AC tone at low volumes...but they mess with input from gain pedals making them sound very grainy. Took em out.

2. tie bass lug 3 to ground as per original AC30 tone stack. Adds more bottom end and tightens the bottom end up a little

3. add a choke in place of R80. (I used a Hammond 158M)

4. ALNICO Blue speaker. I managed to find a kind member on the forums to sell me a Weber Blue Dog. (Thanks paraedolia !)

5. Not really a mod but I swapped out the stock Chinese tubes for new production Mullard pre's and Tung Sol power tubes.

After the mods....this thing sings like a true VOX should. Highly recommended amp if you can get one used and then add the mods listed. Nice, chimey cleans and the classic VOX growl when you push it a little at a weight that won't break your back.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice review and great mods. Congratulations.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Kwel mods - I read the heated discussion on clipping the bright caps on TGP and decided to leave all alone. 

I brought one of these home for my son recently, who plays a lot of U2. This lil bugger just rocks. It's the first PCB amp we've had in ages.

I'm thinking about doing up a new baffle and throwing two Celestion Golds in there. I retubed with JJ's and Tung Sols.



DW


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Hmm, I like the idea of making it into a 212. Is there enough room in there for two 12" speakers? 

I should also note for those reading this that I didn't come up with these mods. A quick web search will find most of them. Maybe with the exception of the choke mod.


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

I pulled the bright caps on the two channels and all of the sudden had some terrible oscillation to deal with. So I put'em back in. Didn't make the sound go away completely, but made it harder to get. Doesn't make a ton of sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

itf? said:


> Hmm, I like the idea of making it into a 212. Is there enough room in there for two 12" speakers?
> 
> I should also note for those reading this that I didn't come up with these mods. A quick web search will find most of them. Maybe with the exception of the choke mod.


Nope, I want to make it 2 10's and Celestion does make some great 10's. Sort of like an old AC10. Note: VOX does make a AC15C2 version of this amp with two 12's in it and a larger reverb tank.



DW


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen the AC15C2 and C2X (celestion Blue speakers) available online but the weight and price makes it just as well to buy an AC30. lol

- - - Updated - - -



Nork said:


> I pulled the bright caps on the two channels and all of the sudden had some terrible oscillation to deal with. So I put'em back in. Didn't make the sound go away completely, but made it harder to get. Doesn't make a ton of sense.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Just pondering this over. Is it a possibility that all the bumping around simply caused a power tube to fail? They sometimes do that and that can lead to oscillation problems. Worth a look anyway. I'm 99% certain the problem doesn't have anything to do with the mod. Just my thoughts.


----------

